# [SOLVED] sending photos with ipod touch or iphone



## kjaxn (Oct 11, 2008)

sometimes when i email a photo from my iphone or my ipod touch 4, from the camera roll app, the email message as i compose it shows the pic in proper orientation, but after i send it and it arrives to my laptop or someone else's computer, the photo has turned 90 degrees and lies on its side.

am i missing some setting? the problem is intermittent, and mysterious to me.

thanks, kj


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: sending photos with ipod touch or iphone*

Was the photo taken on the side? Because with the Apple devices it will automatically change the view of the picture depending on which way you hold the device.

So if the picture was taken at a 90 degree angle that is what it would be saved as.

Hope that is some help.


----------



## kjaxn (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: sending photos with ipod touch or iphone*

i did an experiment and shot pics with the ipod touch camera in four different orientations, and mailed them to myself. in each case, they were oriented as i had taken them in the composing process, but only one of the four came in proper orientation when i received the emails on my laptop. i made a note of the one that preferred to come correctly (landscape format, taken with home button to the left); oddly enough none of the apple people i asked had any idea, and it isn't addressed in any online manual.

if i could figure out how to suggest they do a fix on it, i would, but i am getting to the edge of my communication skills; and i am still curious!

kj


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: sending photos with ipod touch or iphone*

When you received them in Email where they the proper way on the PC?


----------



## kjaxn (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: sending photos with ipod touch or iphone*



Go The Power said:


> When you received them in Email where they the proper way on the PC?


nope, that was the whole problem. the receiver would have to download and rotate.

since, i bugged apple some more and after quite a wait, they did finally acknowledge that you have to use only the horizontal format rotated the correct way according to front lens or back lens on camera, to have pic arrive properly. 

i attempted to submit a feedback request to allow this to adjust.

the camera + app might let me do it as soon as i figure out my right from my left...

thanks go to power. this forum continues to be my best source of help!

kj


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: sending photos with ipod touch or iphone*

No worries. I am glad you got it sorted.


----------

